# A good all-rounder yeast for wheat brewing?



## menoetes (20/11/14)

Hi Brewheads,

As the weather warms and I work my way further along the local bottle-o's 'Craft Beer' shelves I find myself currently drinking Hefes, Wits and weissbiers - and enjoying it!

So I tells myself 'Meno, it's time to brew your own.' and I start perusing different yeast strains. Here I discover that your choice in yeasts for a wheat beer might have more impact then your choice in other styles that aren't so yeast-reliant in the flavor. That seems kinda important, so here's my question;

Can anyone recommend a good liquid yeast that might work as well in a Belgium white as in a Weissbier? The yeast websites I have visited recommend different strains for those different styles (unsurprisingly). 

Or can I perhaps harvest one style of yeast from a conditioned bottle while ordering the other? Anyone know a harvestable brand of Weissbier or Wit?

Cheers,
Meno


----------



## Weizguy (20/11/14)

Schneider weisse and Hoegaarden Wit, both have harvestable yeast, from last recollection.

Definitely the first one, so try the Hoey first for culturing.

Time for me to try one again (for scientific study, of course)


----------



## gap (20/11/14)

You could use about the same grist in a Belgian Wit and a German Wheat Beer.
The vast difference between the 2 is mainly derived from the Yeasts used .


----------



## Tahoose (20/11/14)

gap said:


> You could use about the same grist in a Belgian Wit and a German Wheat Beer.
> The vast difference between the 2 is mainly derived from the Yeasts used .


Hereith enter the wonderful world of split batches, no chilling and mini boils.

Ahhh the possibilities.


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (20/11/14)

WB-06 dry wheat ale yeast or german hefeweizen for an all rounder liquid yeast


----------



## Blind Dog (20/11/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Schneider weisse and Hoegaarden Wit, both have harvestable yeast, from last recollection.
> 
> Definitely the first one, so try the Hoey first for culturing.
> 
> Time for me to try one again (for scientific study, of course)


Harvested Hoegaarden yeast from bottles (6 pack) about 6m ago. Yeast was fine, beer was so-so


----------



## Weizguy (20/11/14)

gap said:


> You could use about the same grist in a Belgian Wit and a German Wheat Beer.
> The vast difference between the 2 is mainly derived from the Yeasts used .


Au contraire. Pardonez moi.

Wit has raw wheat and oats, as well as coriander and curacao peel, and Pils/ German noble hops.

Weizen has malted wheat (min 50%) and Pils/ German noble hops.

Although I do agree that both rely heavily on the right yeast (even though they both produce phenolics, which I daresay are not similar phenolics ).


----------



## gap (20/11/14)

> Au contraire. Pardonez moi.
> 
> Wit has raw wheat and oats, as well as coriander and curacao peel, and Pils/ German noble hops.
> 
> ...


Your last sentence was exactly the point I was making. The yeast makes the principal difference between each beer .

I do know the specific grist involved in brewing each type of beer


----------



## menoetes (20/11/14)

Thanks guys, I might order the WY3068 Weihenstephan for the Weissbier and try Hoey or Feral White for the Wit. Big fan of both styles atm :icon_drool2:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/11/14)

gap said:


> I do know the specific grist involved in brewing each type of beer


But you didn't state it....so we're glad Les did.


----------



## angus_grant (20/11/14)

investigate blow-off tubes if planning on using Wyeast 3068. It is a krausen monstor!!!!!

Parks (fellow brisbanite) had 20L of krausen on his 20L batch of dunkel weizen in a 60L fermentor. And my 2 DW's would have had the same amount of krausen. It is a weapon of mass-pukage!!

You have been warned!


----------



## menoetes (20/11/14)

True Angus, the wyeast website actually states:



> This is true top cropping yeast and requires fermenter headspace of 33%.


Something to look out for.


----------



## angus_grant (20/11/14)

This was after 20 hours. It kept puking for about 40 hours.


----------



## menoetes (20/11/14)

Lol, I will definitely go with the blow-off valve then, this should be interesting. Maybe I'll harvest from the blow-off too since it's a top cropper...


----------



## MartinOC (20/11/14)

Angus, how big was the batch size in (what looks like) a 30L FV? I'm guessing 23-25L? If that's the case & you gave it plenty of yeast/oxygenation etc., I'm not surprised at the Quatermass experiment piccie you posted.

Gladwrap lid (as opposed to a blowoff tube)?


----------



## angus_grant (20/11/14)

It was a 24L batch and no oxygenation. Poured from no-chil cube into 30L fermentor so plenty of aeration. 
Edit: think I over-pitched both batches so could explain aggressive ferment. Thinking about just chucking the smack straight in next time. Try and stress the yeast a bit to throw some more banana. 

First time I brewed with glad wrap lid I was unaware of 3068's potential. Second time the young fella had made off with lid seal so had to go with glad wrap again. Next I brew the DW (which will be in a few weeks) I will be using a proper lid and blow off tube. Cleaning up 3068 puke is no fun and stinky.


----------



## amarks6 (23/11/14)

Can you use s-33 to brew a Belgian Wit?


----------



## GalBrew (23/11/14)

Dr Rummy said:


> Can you use s-33 to brew a Belgian Wit?


No.


----------



## hoppy2B (30/11/14)

White Rabbit White Ale is a good wit with harvestable yeast and Weihenstephaner contains harvestable wheat beer yeast. 

They're 2 that I have used and would again, with the wit suitable for dry hopping. Other than that, just try any beer you like the taste of. But be aware that it can take up to a week to kick off.


----------



## poggor (30/11/14)

i think 3068 is good. keep it cool. nice profile. 


g


----------

